# Black flies



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been having a huge problem this summer with the biting black flies outside. I sprayed Bug B Gon, sprayed apple cider vinegar and have hung fly traps (which really smell nasty) and still the flies are a huge issue. They are biting the dogs' ears which I now keep slathered in vaseline to try to keep them away. The dogs are outside during the hours we work and then are inside on days that we have off or when we are home so I don't want to douse them in fly repellent stuff because it will make them stink, feel gross and we have kids who pet them all the time. So I've just been sticking to the vaseline on the ear tips which seems to help a bit. The dog poop gets scooped 2-3 times a day and it's usually right after they poop. It is double bagged in a large trash bin kept away from the kennel area so I know they flies are not being attracted to that - they just love to munch on the poor dogs. Is there anything I can use that will actually work? We got a bug zapper too for the mosquitos but the flies seem to avoid it. We like to spend time outside with the dogs in the evening but are also getting eaten by these darned flies. Need something that will not make the dogs' coat feel nasty or unsafe to pet or an outdoor product that works.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Those black flies are the worst I have ever seen them this year. Nothing is working on my ponies either. "Deep Woods Off" helped for a short while...TriTech worked for a while too. I think it was wet and then got hot...I dont think it is a cleanliness issue.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know if it specifically works on that type of flies, but K9 Advantix II is supposed to repel biting flies.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you could try a lavendar essential oil spray. lavendar is supposed to repel all kinds of bugs. cedar oil sprays... we're having the same problems here with flies as well. I'm waiting my lavendar oil to get here before i'm able to make the spray and see if that works. Someone on Etsy sells essential oil natural repellents for animals and such. I'll see if i can find her again and post the link to her shop. She's got fly repellent products that i've heard get good reviews.

ETA:

here's the link. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/K9Solutions?ref=seller_info

She's got a couple things i'd like to order. All else fails my dogs would smell pretty good! but it wouldnt hurt to try everything you can.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If nothing works, then it's time for them to be inside. As you know this can get pretty bad. I know more extreme examples: fly bite dog - Google Search but it does open them up to infection.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I was using listerine gold on my dogs ears. Wipe on with cotton ball. Either that or it was olive oil. I dont remember now.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

When I was really big in the horse/barn scene, people used to swear by garlic and garlic supplements to keep the flies under control. Used very consistently it seemed to help.


----------

